
The Environmental Cost of Internet Porn - rbanffy
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/12/the-environmental-cost-of-internet-porn/548210/?single_page=true
======
nanoscopic
This article seems to be reaching. Reading it through, the basic claim is
"Porn is really popular. Serving out streaming porn causes power consumption.
Without any really numbers or information, we think that must be bad for the
environment compared to old style porn on tapes, magazines, and DVDs."

